# star texture pattern



## james (Jul 14, 2011)

I am working on an older home that has star shaped pattern on walls. I cannot figure out how to match. This is the first time I have seen this.


----------



## drywall guy158 (Dec 31, 2009)

post up a pic.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

There is oyster shell patterns that look like star, very hard to determine what pattern you have to deal with, without a picture, I have seen some that is very Heavy others on the light side.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> There is oyster shell patterns that look like star, very hard to determine what pattern you have to deal with, without a picture, I have seen some that is very Heavy others on the light side.


Your killin me James! got to see a pic.:blink:
A floppy tex master brush looks a bit like a star.


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

moore said:


> Your killin me James! got to see a pic.:blink:
> A floppy tex master brush looks a bit like a star.


I understand Henry,, I'll try and take a good photo shot next time I visit the john,, and yes it does kinda make a star pattern, Hope you approve.


----------



## moore (Dec 2, 2010)

betterdrywall said:


> I understand Henry,, I'll try and take a good photo shot next time I visit the john,, and yes it does kinda make a star pattern, Hope you approve.


sorry.


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

Grab a potato .

Cut it in half.

Cut a star into one of the halves.

Dip in mud.

Smack it on the wall.

Repeat 1,473, 265 times, or until all walls are textured sufficiently.

Clean potato for re-use at another time.


----------



## gazman (Apr 29, 2011)

SlimPickins said:


> Grab a potato .
> 
> Cut it in half.
> 
> ...


And if you get it done before lunch you can have fries:whistling2:


----------



## SlimPickins (Aug 10, 2010)

gazman said:


> And if you get it done before lunch you can have fries:whistling2:


:laughing: :thumbup:


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

I found the perfect tool, oldie but goodie, will make a perfect star pattern,,,
http://museumvictoria.com.au/collections/itemimages/324/776/324776_large.jpg


----------



## betterdrywall (May 4, 2010)

what ya do is lay the board down flat ,, use the piping tube to place the stars where you want on the board, you can even tint your mud and change colors, once this is done, all you have to do is roll the board into the oven for 30 minute at a temp of 200 degree, pull sheet out ,let cool off , and your done.


----------



## carberry drywall (Apr 5, 2011)

is it a stipple texture


----------

